# Wi Fi at Greenwich



## tiggs (29 July 2012)

Is there any wi fi access at Greenwich? I'm with BT so have access to BT fon hotspots if there are any.


----------



## coedcae (29 July 2012)

I couldn't get any yesterday


----------



## tiggs (29 July 2012)

Thanks, hope mobile signal is ok


----------



## Karran (29 July 2012)

I connected to the Museum's WIFI, I dunno if thats cos of having worked there but you can try to get that? I don't know if they're still using the password but it was M4r1time.


----------

